# Drywall over cinder block w/baseboard heat



## werrich (Aug 1, 2014)

We just moved into our current residence - the church parsonage. We are trying to update a basement room into a livable space for our teenage son. It had paneling over the cinder block wall with no insulation. Termites had gotten into the furring strips behind the paneling and the house was treated but a portion of the paneling was ruined. The church has given us permission and is going to help finance replacing the paneling with drywall. The demo is finished, but before they come in and just replace the furring strips and stick up the drywall isn't there something I can/should do to add insulation/water barrier between the cinderblock and drywall to prevent future issues with mold as well as provide a warmer space for my son. Another problem is that the house has hydronic baseboard heat and the room has unit right up against the cinder block wall. Any suggestions you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You already have moisture coming in from the outside that needs to be addressed from the outside before doing anything.
How did they "treat" the termites?
If they ran those copper pipes through the slab that's going to be another major issue at some point. The copper will corrode and leak.
Sure way to have a mold growing behind that sheetrock if you do not build the wall out away from the foundation, Adding a vapor barrier, ECT.
Check the search function on this site, key words "basement insulation", or basement "framing"
There's a couple thousand old post on this one subject.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

One of those thousands of threads on basement insulation is mine, so I know a little bit. Couple of things right off the bat - if your son is going to be using that room as a bedroom make sure it has an egress window for a fire escape, or you'll probably be violating code. Second, as stated above, make sure you take care of any moisture problems. You'll always have a tiny amount of moisture coming in and out as the seasons change, but you want to eliminate any moderate or severe moisture problems. Third, I would recommend you adhere XPS (extruded polystyrene) sheets against the cinder block walls for insulation, then build your drywall frame in front of those. Then you can put unfaced batt insulation between the studs. Do not use a vapor barrier! If some moisture gets in, it should be able to get out as well. Trapped water leads to mold and mildew.

Good luck!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

In Fla in block walls we use styrofoam sheets the same thickness as the furring strips.


----------

